# what is the wavelength of HeNe???



## WildRice (Aug 10, 2006)

Not a totally basic question here. I have been playing with HeNe's for over 15yrs. I have had red ones only ranging from .3mw to 9.7mw. I have always thought the wavelength was 632.3um. Well today I am working on a CO2 LASER system that has the old school alignment system. (ALL newer ones have crappy LD's). The laser module says 1mw 632.8um. Is there a small range that varies from maker to maker? Or have I always been wrong on the actual wavelength?

Jeff


----------



## comozo (Aug 10, 2006)

This chart will give wavelengths for various lasers HeNe included and according to the other links hene's can produce light in the IR and UV portions of the spectrum.
http://www.lexellaser.com/techinfo_wavelengths.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helium-neon_laser
http://www1.union.edu/~newmanj/lasers/LaserTypes/GasLasers.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are the visible wavelengths of HeNe (helium neon) lasers.
They *ALWAYS* emit at these wavelengths, and do not vary whatsoever:

Red HeNe lasers: 632.8nm (6,328Å).
Orange HeNe lasers: 612nm (6,120Å)
Yellow HeNe lasers: 594nm (5,940Å)
Green HeNe lasers: 543.5nm (5,435Å)


----------



## WildRice (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, so i guess i was wrong. but only by a few tenths of a um.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 10, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Here are the visible wavelengths of HeNe (helium neon) lasers.
> They *ALWAYS* emit at these wavelengths, and do not vary whatsoever:
> 
> Red HeNe lasers: 632.8nm (6,328Å).
> ...


 
Again... :bow: You are the man!!!


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 14, 2006)

WildRice said:


> OK, so i guess i was wrong. but only by a few tenths of a um.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



Actually, it's nm, not um. There's a factor of 1000 lol.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. But I know how easy it is to get that "n" upside down.


----------



## WildRice (Aug 15, 2006)

bindibadgi said:


> Actually, it's nm, not um. There's a factor of 1000 lol.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. But I know how easy it is to get that "n" upside down.



DOH!!!


----------

